# Male or Female?



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm soon to get a german shepherd puppy soon and I was wondering which gender would be the best for me as I'm a woman. I've heard dogs bond to the opposite sex? This what I look for; affectionate, not stubborn, protective etc. Or does all that depend on the breed and not the gender? I was looking to get a female but that was before I heard of the opposite sex situation. So any help at all would be great! Thanks


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

Or not breed but the particular dog.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Very generally, my females are typically a little more independent while my males have been a bit more clingy. But that can change drastically depending on the dog. 

It will matter much more that you put time and effort into training and building a good relationship. I've found that sex has a minimal impact on the way my dogs bond with me. And how affectionate, stubborn, and protective the dog will be changes by the individual, not by the sex. Whether the dog is male or female won't tell you very much about what their personality will be like or how well they will relate to you. It is up to you to find that out and build your relationship with them.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Both my male and female dogs have bonded to me, so I wouldn't worry so much about it  It really comes down to the best match for you, in Delgado's litter I knew I was looking for a male puppy but if I didn't have him as a choice I probably would have asked for the one female pup in the litter simply because I felt a really good connection with her


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I personally believe that male dogs tend to do better/be closer with female owners and female dogs tend to do better/be closer with male owners.

I have just seen too many cases to not believe it.

I am female and my males are OBSESSED with me. When I did have a female GSD, we did not bond and we were not close. She would have gladly left with anyone.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a female and we have an incredible bond, she is my shadow :wub:

Michaela


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Blasphemy! 

My older male loves me, but my female loves me on a whole different level of infatuation.


----------



## saywhat321 (Sep 11, 2014)

with my dogs I know that my male GSD is much more loyal, constantly by my side since the day we brought him home, although my girl is a mix she's more independant for sure. when she was younger she would take off in a second if she had the chance, but after she got spayed and after she got a little older, she gets more loyal as time goes by, I have a really strong bond with both dogs, so does my boyfriend. they are great dogs.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

all dogs are different but for us both our male and female are more attached to my wife as she takes them to work almost everyday and they see her that much more. my female is totally aloof with strangers. my male will run up and lick anybody. she is much more serious and he is a total goofball. she's a cuddle monster and he doesn't like hugs as much. she is also more patient while he starts crying after 2 seconds of a sit stay waiting for a treat or a toy. both are toy, treat and affection motivated. while he doesn't like hugs as much he will work for a scratch behind the ears or a neck mushy rub.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My females all seem to have been more focused and easier to train. They also seem more suspicious, aloof, and untrusting at first to strangers than do the males, and more serious about what we are working on.

My males all seemed rather happy-go-lucky guys without a care in the world. Attention span of a five year old and friendly to most everyone even if a little aloof at the same time.


----------



## jeepgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm female, and I have 2 girls (almost-3yo Boston Terrier and a 3-month old GSD), and I've yet to feel like they haven't bonded with me. Both are my lovebugs. I've also had a male GSD-mix in the past that I adopted from the local animal shelter when he was 6 months old, and he had major problems with adult males that took a LOT of training to overcome. At the time I assumed it was because of his upbringing prior to his ending up at the shelter, but they had no information on him.

As far as my girls go, my hubby always says they "love me more" but I just think it's because I spend the most time with them (he is active duty Army and gone a lot).


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am a female with a female dog and even though I do everything for her and spend all day at home with her... She is obsessed with my significant other. When he gets home she goes nuts and follows him all around the house. Her and I are definitely bonded but I think perhaps she will end up being "his dog" even though he still acts like she's all mine.


----------

